# Going to fabricate 2015 CTD fog lights - need help with part numbers



## mrbrefast (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello!

I have decided I am going to try my hand at making some fog lights for my 2015 Cruze diesel, using tools from McMaster-Carr where I work and some random parts.

These are the cheap but apparently awesome light output fog lights I will be using: Nissan Frontier OEM fog lights

My first question is: does anyone have the part number for the OEM black fog light covers on the 2015 front bumper? I would like to buy a second set to examine and work on, and be able to swap back to stock if/when I trade in or sell the car:



I will post updates here as I do the project, and if it turns out well enough, might even be willing to fabricate these for folks in small batches. I suspect I will need to do plastic welding on the final product as these are sizeable lights and the remaining black cover around them might not be strong enough on its own - so no idea on a cost. It all depends on how this project goes!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

ill ask my parts department and get a part number.i was gonna cut the plastic square and drop in led cubes that i use in my jeep as side lights to help see into the ditch and to the sides. if you want to use them as auxiliary to the headlights it will be way more difficult. you will have to make a bracket at the angle to get it straight. i asked parts department if we can swap with any other cruze fog lights and they said no.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

the drl led and the plastic cover where the fog light in the ltz is are all one piece and cannot come seperate. the driver side is 94513100 and the passenger side is 94516102


----------



## mrbrefast (Aug 9, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> ill ask my parts department and get a part number.i was gonna cut the plastic square and drop in led cubes that i use in my jeep as side lights to help see into the ditch and to the sides. if you want to use them as auxiliary to the headlights it will be way more difficult. you will have to make a bracket at the angle to get it straight. i asked parts department if we can swap with any other cruze fog lights and they said no.


This is very helpful - could you please post a link to the particular LED cubes you used? Maybe even a photo of the light output from them? I would be fine with replacing the side markers with dual purpose side markers/turning lights as that is one reason I want to have some fog lights....



pandrad61 said:


> the drl led and the plastic cover where the fog light in the ltz is are all one piece and cannot come seperate. the driver side is 94513100 and the passenger side is 94516102


These part numbers are super helpful, as is the (unfortunate) news that the covers aren't a separate piece. That alone will make this a cost prohibitive project. I would be fine with fabricating supporting brackets of some sort, the Nissan fog lights I ordered, when held up under the bumper, actually have the correct angle to match the sweep of the Cruze black fog covers.

My friend is an engineer for GM and has indicated that it would be a bad idea to mount lights behind the lower Active Shutter grill system as it would impede air flow. The upper grill, from my very cursory glance, does not appear to have enough space behind it AND is too high for proper fog light beam pattern... so perhaps my big project isn't viable :angry:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh, well. it sounded like a good idea!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> This is very helpful - could you please post a link to the particular LED cubes you used? Maybe even a photo of the light output from them? I would be fine with replacing the side markers with dual purpose side markers/turning lights as that is one reason I want to have some fog lights....


I WAS going to, have not done it yet. what is pheasable is to mount the light bar in front of the active air shutters but behind the lower grill opening. Can you ask your GM friend that if i where to mount it in front of the air shutters behind the grill face if it would be all that bad? wouldn't the shutters just stay open more and lose some highway mpg?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Is there a reason why you want to retro fit the Frontier fogs in particular? I have never heard of these as being a popular OE fog housing in the lighting retrofit community. 

I've attached a photo of the rear bezel for your reference. 

Based on the front angle of the bezel in order to make any fog lamp other than stock look OE you would need one that protrudes straight out at the same 35-40 degree angle. This way the front lense looks flush against the bezel. 

Although I don't know the exact dimensions, the Range Rover Evoque led fog lamps appear to have a good shape for the job. And their beam pattern is phenomenal.


----------

